# Perfect RT Trigger for Canon Legacy Speedlights



## Ozarker (Feb 28, 2017)

This is the product everyone with non-RT Canon flash should have: The Yongnuo YNE3-RX E-TTL wireless flash receiver. Just got it from Amazon an hour ago.

I have a bunch of Canon 600EX-RT and have been stymied as how to use them alongside my Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws. This little unit from Yongnuo is the perfect solution for me.

It allows my Streaklight to talk to my ST-E3-RT and fire just as though it were a Canon flash. I can now use all my flash together!

I cannot speak to the E-TTL functionality. I use all my flash in manual mode so E-TTL is not a concern for me and the way I shoot portraits. I have no idea how well this would work under an E-TTL protocol.

I do know that I have complete manual control of my Streaklight (turning the dial on the Streaklight itself) and that it fires very reliably. No misfires.

Anyway, for those who have non-RT Canon legacy speedlites that would like to switch to RT without dumping your perfectly good flash units, this is the ticket at $39 each. You'll need a hotshoe mounted transmitter too.

I swore I would never buy a Yongnuo product because they seem to reverse engineer and pirate a lot of tech. However, Canon does not make one of these and should.

Hope this helps somebody. 1000 thanks to kphoto99 for the advice in another thread.


----------



## Talys (Mar 5, 2017)

Neat... thanks!

I find that Yongnuo is kind of like Neewer. There are a couple of gems, and piles of garbage. ;D

As a comparable, I use a Neewer remote trigger that can be used for a shutter release or flash trigger that works amazingly well. I also have some Yongnuo LED panels for miniature photography, but they aren't good for much else.


----------

